# Ashbury Goggle help



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been wearing mine since year one. Still my most comfortable goggles. The lenses are meh on mine, but they have since inproved. Whichever fit better go for themsz. Yellows are a low to night lense.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

how does the yellow one work in night light ? good ? i love how the goggles look its just that... there isnt much info on them.. that's why i'm holding back on buying them


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Haven't used Ashbury's yellow lens but I have used others and I really like them. Not too dark, add definition to low/flat light and since you are in Ontario too keep the icy wind out of your eyes.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Haven't used Ashbury's yellow lens but I have used others and I really like them. Not too dark, add definition to low/flat light and since you are in Ontario too keep the icy wind out of your eyes.


thats definitely a good thing to hear.... alot of wind in ontario lol....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots in Breck too which is where I started using them when I worked there. They're a decent stamped lense goggle. If optics is a big deal for you you're better off with Dragon, Oakley, or Smith and dropping on sphericals. If not, Airblasters and Ashbury's are my favorites, honestly just because they're more conformable than anything else.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

i mean i'm not too big into optics just wanted to make sure ashbury wont break on me or their lens isnt total junk before i buy them


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I love my Ashburys, got the ones that had clear, yellow and tint lenses in a double jelly donut bonus pack. The shop was buddies with the rep apparently and got an extra clear thrown in on top of the other two.

The yellow lens are good under lights for night riding. Certainly no complaints here. Comfortable is right on, dope goggles and feel pretty quality to me


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

grafta said:


> I love my Ashburys, got the ones that had clear, yellow and tint lenses in a double jelly donut bonus pack. The shop was buddies with the rep apparently and got an extra clear thrown in on top of the other two.
> 
> The yellow lens are good under lights for night riding. Certainly no complaints here. Comfortable is right on, dope goggles and feel pretty quality to me



thanks a bunch grafta that definitely helps.. i will pick mine up tomorrow.... do you wear the warlock or the kaleiscope ?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

kaleidoscope i think


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks grafta... do u know if white framed goggles get dirty really easy?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The white frames seem ok, had mine a season and they look like when I got em.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

my smith goggles are white frames and are clean as new and got 2 seasons on them... just don't bite it lots and you will be fine! haha


----------

